# "La Bella Italia - The Most Beautiful Place on Earth"



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Milan , Italy*










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5192/6948833550_9154e4423c_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7042/6948382616_3a814d9b68_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Venezia , Italy*


entrer du grand canal by FASOLO PASCAL, on Flickr


CampanileSanMarco by ferrazziphoto, on Flickr


Venice by mdicerto, on Flickr


Clothes Line by sownak, on Flickr


Venice view - Veduta di Venezia by SissiPrincess, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Altamura*

Altamura is a town and comune of Apulia, southern Italy. It is located on the Murge plateau in the province of Bari, 45 km South-West of Bari, close to the border with Basilicata. The city is famous for its particular quality of bread, which is sold in numerous other Italian cities. The 400,000 year old calcified Altamura Man was discovered in the nearby limestone cave, called grotta di Lamalunga.










*History*

Interior of the Cathedral.The area of modern Altamura was densely settled in the Bronze Age (La Croce settlement and necropolis). The ancient city was known as Altilia, from Alter Ilium, the "other Troy". According to a legend, it was indeed founded by a friend of Aeneas, Antellus, also a fugitive from the Asian city destroyed by the Greeks. Another legend attributes the foundation to Althea, queen of the Myrmidons. The region contains some fifty tumuli. Between the 6th and the 3rd century BCE a massive line of megalithic walls was erected. From the following century, however, the importance of the city decayed. It recovered some importance when the Emperor Frederick II refounded the city and ordered the construction of the large Altamura Cathedral in 1232, which became one of the most venerated sanctuaries in Apulia.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2792735586/

In 1248, under pressure from Frederick, Pope Innocent IV declared Altamura exempt from the jurisdiction of the bishop of Bari, making it a "palatine church", that is the equivalent of a palace chapel. Altamura was ruled by various feudal families, including the Orsini del Balzo and the Farnese (1538-1734), the latter responsible of the construction of numerous palaces and churches. In 1748 Charles VII of Naples had a University built in the city. In 1799 the city rebelled against the Bourbon government: the revolt, however, was suppressed two days later and the city sacked by Fabrizio Ruffo's troops. During the Risorgimento (19th century), Altamura was the seat of the Insurrection Bari Committee and, after the unification, the provisional capital of Apulia. 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sacred_destinations/2393098339/in/set-72157604412478002/

*Main sights*

Altamura's main landmark is the Romanesque cathedral, begun in 1232 by Frederick II and restored in 1330 and 1521-1547. It is one of the four Palatine churches of Apulia, the others being the cathedral of Acquaviva delle Fonti, the Basilica of San Nicola in Bari and the church of Monte Sant'Angelo sul Gargano. The construction is influenced by that of Bari, but also with strong Gothic influences typical of the time of Frederick II. The orientation of the construction was probably changed during the 14th century restoration, to which also belongs the northern portal opening on the square; a second bell tower, the altar area and the sacristy are instead from the 16th century. Externally, the main features are the rose window, with 15 small columns radially intermingling, and the Gothic portal, set into the entrance portico standing on two stone lions. On the arch of portals are sculpted 22 panels with scenes from Jesus' life. The interior, with a nave and two aisles, has stone presepe by Altobello Persio (1587).









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sacred_destinations/2393928292/

The medieval walls for which the city has its name, erected by Frederick II, rest upon the megalithic walls of an ancient city of unknown name. These early walls are of rough blocks of stone without mortar. Ancient tombs with fragments of vases and terracottas have also been found, of which there is a collection at the Museo Archeologico Statale di Altamura. There are caves which have been used as primitive tombs or dwellings, and a group of some fifty tumuli near Altamura. Footprints of dinosaurs have been recently discovered.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Ostuni, the white city*

Ostuni (Greek: Neonasty) is a small city in the province of Brindisi (Puglia, Italy), with a population of about 32,000 situated about 8 km from the coast. Its main economic activities include tourism, known for its nearby pristine beaches, as well as a vibrant olive and grape agribusiness.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/albertobizzini/300800637/

*History*

Ostuni's area has been inhabited since the Stone age. The town is reputed to have been originally established by the Messapii, a pre-classic tribe, and destroyed by Hannibal during the Punic Wars. It was then re-built by Greek colons, since the current name derives from the Greek Astu néon ("new town").









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/966670128/

Sacked after the fall of the Western Roman Empire, in 996 AD the town became part of the Norman County of Lecce. From 1300 to 1463 was part of the Principality of Taranto and from 1507 (together with Villanova and Grottaglie) passed to the Dukedom of Bari of Isabella, wife to Gian Galeazzo Sforza, Duke of Milan. Under the lordship of Isabella, Ostuni enjoyed a golden-age within the wider panorama of the Italian Renaissance age. In this period Isabella took under her protection humanists and people of art and letters, including bishop Giovanni Bovio. Isabella died in 1524 and Ostuni passed as dowry to her daughter Bona Sforza, wife-to-be of Sigismund II Augustus King of Poland. Also during Bona Sforza's government, Ostuni enjoyed a liberal and magnanimous regimen. In particular, in 1539 she had towers built along all the shoreline, in order to prevent eventual attacks from the Turks controlling the Balkans. These towers (still existing, incl. Pozzella Tower, the Pylon, Villanova and much more), were permanently garrisoned and communicated through ignited bonfire.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1180492125/

*Main sights*

The so-called "Old Town" is Ostuni's citadel build on the top of a hill and still fortified with the ancient walls. Ostuni is reputed an architectural jewel, and is commonly referred to as "the White Town" ("La Città Bianca", in Italian) for its white walls and its typically white-painted architecture.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eg65/2756256951/

A monument on its own, the town's largest buildings are the Cathedral and the Bishop's Palace, alongside with a few palazzi of some of the aristocratic families of the region: Aurisicchio, Ayroldi, Bisantizzi, Falghieri, Ghionda, Giovine, Jurleo, Marseglia, Moro, Palmieri, Petrarolo, Siccoda, Urselli, Zaccaria.
Outside the town, in the country's landscape there is the typical presence of the Pugliese "masserie", fortified large estate-farms, among which San Domenico, a masseria once held by the Knights of Malta.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3110878660/


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Agritourism near Ostuni*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/villapuglia/2753089282/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/villapuglia/2755807985/in/set-72157606686580299/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/villapuglia/2755803483/


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Lecce, the "Florence of the South"*

Lecce (Greek: Alission) is a historic city in southern Italy, the capital of the province of Lecce as well as the one of the most important cities of Apulia. It is the main city of the Salentine Peninsula, a sub-peninsula at the heel of the Italian Peninsula and is over 2,000 years old. Because of the rich Baroque architectural monuments found in the city, Lecce is commonly nicknamed the "The Florence of the South". The city also has a long traditional affinity with Greek culture going back to its foundation; the Messapii who founded the city are said to have been Cretans in Greek records.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilcantiere/478446227/

To this day, in the Grecìa Salentina, a group of towns not far from Lecce, the griko language is still spoken. In terms of industry the "Lecce stone" is the city's main export, because it is very soft and malleable, it is very good for sculptures. Lecce stone is a kind of limestone[1][2]. Lecce is also an important agricultural centre, chiefly for its olive oil and wine production, as well as an industrial centre specialising in ceramic production. As of 2007, Lecce had a population of around 94,100 inhabitants.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/goldenpixel/1730630887/in/photostream/

*History*

According to legend, a city called Sybar existed at the time of the Trojan War, founded by the Messapii Italic tribe. Later it was occupied by the Iapyges and conquered by the Romans in the 3rd century BCE, receiving the new name of Lupiae. Under the emperor Hadrian (2nd century AD) the city was moved 3 km to NE, taking the name of Licea or Litium. Lecce had a theater and an amphitheater and was connected to the Hadrian Port (the current San Cataldo). Orontius of Lecce, locally called Sant'Oronzo, is considered to have served as the city's first Christian bishop and is Lecce's patron saint.

After the fall of the Western Roman Empire, Lecce was sacked by the Ostrogoth king Totila in the Gothic Wars. It was conquered by the Byzantines in 549, and remained part of the Eastern Empire for five centuries, with brief conquests by Saracens, Lombards, Hungarians and Slavs. After the Norman conquest in the 11th century, Lecce regained commercial importance, flourishing in the subsequent Hohenstaufen and Angevine rule. The County of Lecce was one of the largest and most importants fiefs in the Kingdom of Sicily from 1053 to1463, when it was annexed directly to the crown.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/newtuxedo/299185021/

From the 15th century, Lecce was one of the most important cities of southern Italy, and, starting in 1630, it was enriched with precious Baroque monuments. To avert invasion by the Ottomans, a new line of walls and a castle were built by Charles V, (who was also Holy Roman Emperor), in the first part of the 16th century. In 1656, a plague broke out in the city, killing a thousand inhabitants. In 1943, fighter aircraft based in Lecce helped support isolated Italian garrisons in the Aegean Sea fighting Germans during World War 2. Unfortunately they were delayed by the Allies, so it was too little too late.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/newtuxedo/299180766/

*Main sights*

Lecce is known for its important Baroque monuments.

*Churches and religious buildings*
- The most important is the Church of the Holy Cross (Chiesa di Santa Croce). It was begun in 1353, but work was halted until 1549, to be completed only in 1695. The church has a richly decorated façade with animals, grotesque figures and vegetables, and a large rose window. Next to the church is the Government Palace, a former convent. 
- The Duomo (Cathedral) is also one of the most significant in Italy. It was originally built in 1144, and rebuilt in 1230. It was totally restored in the years 1659-70 by Giuseppe Zimbalo, who also built the 70 m-high bell tower. The latter has five floors and an octagonal loggia. 
- The church of San Niccolò and Cataldo is an example of Italo-Norman architecture. It was founded by Tancred of Sicily in 1180. In 1716 the façade was rebuilt, with the addition of numerous statues, but maintaining the fine original portal. The interior has a nave and two aisles, with ogival arcades and a dome in the centre of the nave. The frescoes on the walls are from the 15th-17th centuries.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/goldenpixel/1730635567/

- The Celestines' Convent (1549-1695), ewith Baroque decorations by Giuseppe Zimbalo. The courtyard was designed by Gabriele Riccardi. 
- The church of the Theatines (St. Irene, built from 1591 by Francesco Grimaldi). It has a large façade showing different styles in the upper and lower parts. The portal is surmounted by a statue of St. Irene by Mauro Manieri (1717). The interior is on the Latin cross plan and is rather sober. It has an altar of St. Michael Archangel with a copy of the eponymous painting by Guido Reni. The high altar has a Transport of the Holy Ark by Oronzo Tiso. In the right transept is one of the largest altars in Lecce, dedicated to S. Cajetan (1651). Nearby is the roccoco altar of St. Andrew Avellino. Also from the mid-17th century is the altar of St. Oronzo by Francesco Antonio Zimbalo, followed by the altar of St. Irene with a canvas by Giuseppe Verrio (1639), nine busts of saints housing relics and a large statue of the Saint. The altar of St. Stephen has Lapidation of St. Stephen by Verrio. 
- Church of San Matteo, built in 1667. It has a typical central Italy Baroque style. It has tqo columns on the façade, only one of which is decorated, though only partially. According to a local legend, the jealous devil killed the sculptor before he could finish the work. 
- Santa Maria degli Angeli and Santa Chiara (1429-1438), rebuilt in 1687 
- San Francesco della Scarpa, known as the "church without façade" as the latter has been demolished in the 19th century restorations. The most ancient section dates likely to the 13th-14th centuries; the interior is on the Greek Cross plan. Notable are several Baroque altars and a large statue of St. Joseph.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/newtuxedo/299185345/

*Other buildings*
- The Roman Amphitheatre, built in the 2nd century and situated near Sant'Oronzo Square, was able to seat more than 25,000 people. It is now half-buried because other monuments were built above it over the centuries. 
- The column holding the statue of Saint Oronzo (Lecce's patron) was given to Lecce by the city of Brindisi, because Saint Oronzo was reputed to have cured the plague in Brindisi. The column was one of a pair that marked the end of the Appian Way, the main road between Rome and southern Italy. 
- Torre del Parco ("Park Tower") is one of the medieval symbols of Lecce. It was erected in 1419 by the then-18 years old Giovanni Antonio Orsini del Balzo, prince of Lecce. The tower, standing at more than 23 meters, is surrounded by a ditch in which bears (araldic symbol of the Orsini del Balzo) were reared. The whole complex was the seat of Orsini's tribunal and of a mint, and after Giovanni Antonio's death, it became a residence for the Spanish viceroys. 
- The Sedile Palace was built in 1592 and was used by the local council until 1852. 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/morethanless/417475541/

- The Castle of Charles V was built in 1539-49 by Gian Giacomo dell'Acaja. It has a trapezoidal plan with angular bastions. It is attached to the Politeama Greco Opera House, inaugurated on November 15, 1884. 
- The Triumphal Arch (Arco di Trionfo, commonly called Porta Napoli, "Neapolitan Gate"), erected in 1548 in honor of Charles V. It replaced an older gate, Porta S. Giusto, which, according the tradition, lied over the tomb of the namesake saint. Also built over pre-existing, medieval gates are the current Porta San Biagio ("St. Blaise Gate") and the Porta Rudiae. Both are in Baroque style, the latter having the statue of St. Oronzo on the top and mythological figures on the sides. 
- Palazzo dei Celestini, now seat of the Province of Lecce. It was built in 1659-1695 and designed by Giuseppe Zimbalo. 
- The city's Obelisk, erected in 1822 in honor of Ferdinand I of the Two Sicilies. 

*Gardens and parks*
- Orto Botanico di Lecce, a botanical garden.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/morethanless/417468442/in/set-72157600014903883/


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Montesano sulla Marcellana, Italy*










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...ano_notturno.jpg/800px-Montesano_notturno.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Cala Feola*










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3629/3643148891_97630f8c65_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Ancona , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7050/6936672709_6ea5f22824_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Isole Borromee , Italy*










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2140/2049814001_d41ab4714c_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Santuario Di Vico Forte , Italy*










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2300/5804325980_2f92cd8e6e_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Santuario Di Vico Forte , Italy*










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5022/5804348442_952215baa5_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Cuneo , Italy*










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3570/3375767115_f3c908a555_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Roma , Italy*










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6115/6340763115_ea8891ba1c_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Catania , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7112/7103068559_05c184985f_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Venezia , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7058/6785884954_25d279d5ab_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Duomo di Verona Santa Maria Matricolare*










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6233/6347499366_f209742f05_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Bergeggi , Italy*










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6053/6228677124_c11e3899f6_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Torre dell'Orso , province of Lecce, Apulia*










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3497/3990095570_cd62474b03_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Baia Delle Zagare , Gargano , Italy*










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6184/6154364544_f44e5d25fc_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Ancona , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7050/6936672709_6ea5f22824_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Baia Delle Zagare , Gargano , Italy*










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6184/6154364544_f44e5d25fc_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Bressanone , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7034/6833352435_c5063e9772_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Monteforte d'Alpone (Verona) - La Chiesa ed il Municipio*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8019/7156233604_becabd26c2_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Palermo , Italy*










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4116/4926810296_6232abe46f_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Milan , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7017/6556914421_24a49ab346_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*San Gimignano , Tuscany , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7205/6876991823_983504eacd_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Lago Maggiore , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7245/7158865140_132721c962_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Milano , Italia*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/[/QUOTE]


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Lago Maggiore, Italia *










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5039/7158867356_9b901af7b6_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Verona , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7185/6849304225_6fe8cddf9f_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Palazzo Delle Piane , Savona , Italia*










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2526/3804364260_43e9eb4cc4_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Villa Reale , Monza , Italia*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7217/7067752361_27b0d538cc_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Palazzo Reake , Savona , Italia*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8142/7249839972_7ea3acfb3d_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Milano , Italia*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7250/7133025861_01491909a0_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Milano , Italia*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7181/6986940560_03f9eab422_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Santa Severina , Calabria*










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3408/4622368028_8cd53a9c4f_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Milano , Italia*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7143/6585402297_0b7acd0935_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Reggio Calabria , Calabria , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7273/7154237642_a3fc8399ae_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Albenga , Italy*










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3189/2980500499_3d00d0aaff_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Noli , Italy*










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2429/3624694379_ddbb5f7133_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Bardino Nuovo , Tovo San Giacomo , Savona , nella Val Maremola*










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4078/4746358501_67e328a6c8_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

edit


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Barolo , Cuneo , Italy*










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4130/4951972665_5670f3e5e8_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Stresa , Italy*


Stresa(Vb) - Vista dall' isola Bella por frozencycler, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Savona , Italy*


Savona landscape [2] por Tiziano Caviglia, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Cremona , Italy*


aperitivo a cremona... por elche71, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Rimini , Italy*


Rimini, spiaggia e Grand Hotel por rivieradirimini, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Rimini , Italy*


Rimini, la spiaggia por rivieradirimini, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Palinuro , Campania , Italy*


Arco Natirale Palinuro Campania Italia por ancutza*, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


Genova tutta tetto. Macerie. Castelletto. por lonesome:cycler, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Palermo , Italy*


Cattedrale di Palermo por Mark.net, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Lake Garda , Italy*


Cable car Monte Baldo por Ferdinand1977, en Flickr


Malcesine (Vr) - Stazione Funivia Malcesine - Monte Baldo (1750 m.s.m.) por Luigi FDV, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Rome , Italy*


Roma_0009 por Paola_qualcosa di me, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Rome , Italy*


Roma_0039 por Paola_qualcosa di me, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Rome , Italy*


Roma..Lampioni Fontana di Trevi... por borsalino1951, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Rome , Italy*


Roma - Piazza del popolo vista dal Pincio por bardazzi luca, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Rome , Italy*


Roma - Trinita' de' Monti vista dal Pincio por bardazzi luca, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Orvieto , Italy*


Orvieto - scorcio del Duomo por bardazzi luca, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Florence , Italy*


Firenze - Duomo - vista dal / wiew from "camminamento di ronda" di Palazzo Vecchio por bardazzi luca, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Arezzo , Italy*


Duomo di Arezzo por Francesco.Bartolini, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Arezzo , Italy*


Piazza Grande dalla Fontana por Francesco.Bartolini, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Assisi , Italy*


Assisi por k2pilot, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Assisi , Italy*


Assisi por Riccardo Ravelli, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Perugia , Italy*


20110518_Perugia_views_009 por Friar's Balsam, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Perugia , Italy*


20110518_Perugia_views_008 por Friar's Balsam, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

15


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Villasimius, Sardegna , Italy*


villasimius por alex maiutto, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Villasimius, Sardegna , Italy*


Porto Giunco Villasimius Sardegna Italy 2009 por VideoRan, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Elba Island , Fetovaia , Italy*


Fetovaia por pietrbe, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Gubbio , Italy*


Gubbio - Piazza Grande por ludo36, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Gubbio , Italy*


Gubbio por ludo36, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Belluno , Italy*


Belluno ed il Piave por Luigi FDV, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Aosta , Italy*


Aosta Town-hall por Visit Aosta, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Aosta , Italy*


AOSTA por Lace1952, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Aosta , Italy*


CORICATE por Lace1952, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Aosta , Italy*


GARA por Lace1952, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Aosta , Italy*


Aosta, Kathedrale Santa Maria Assunta e San Giovanni Battista (Cathedral St. Mary and St. John the Baptist) por HEN-Magonza, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Paestum , Italy*


Paestum por wizt, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Paestum , Italy*


IMG_5751 por gigichamp, en Flickr


Paestum por Massart, en Flickr


Paestum por Massart, en Flickr.


The temple of Hera, built around 550 BC by Greek colonists, is the oldest surviving temple in Paestum.(a World Heritage Site) por jjamv, en Flickr


The temple of Hera, built around 550 BC by Greek colonists, is the oldest surviving temple in Paestum.(a World Heritage Site) por jjamv, en Flickr


The Temple of Ceres (or Athena) was built in c.500 BC in a transitional style between Ionic and early Doric. It was later used as a Christian church, as indicated by three Christian tombs discovered in the floor. por jjamv, en Flickr


The Temple of Neptune (or Apollo or Hera II) dates from 450 BC and is the most complete of the three por jjamv, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Duomo de Florencia por enfi, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Alghero , Italy*


Via della Misericordia por x4rop, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Alghero , Italy*


Alguer por x4rop, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Costa Smeralda , Italy*


Sardinien 2011 por gumtau, en Flickr


Porto Cervo terrace por Aitor García Viñas - agvinas, en Flickr


Watch exhibition at Porto Cervo por Aitor García Viñas - agvinas, en Flickr


Sardegna - Porto Cervo - Scorcio por fotografo per caso, en Flickr


Porto Cervo por x4rop, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Costa Smeralda , Italy*


Cervo Hotel, Costa Smeralda Resort—Pevero Golf Club por Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, en Flickr


Cervo Hotel, Costa Smeralda Resort—Pevero Golf Club por Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Costa Smeralda , Italy*


MAXI CUP PORTO CERVO 2011 por Arek i Madzia, en Flickr


MAXI CUP PORTO CERVO 2011 por Arek i Madzia, en Flickr


MAXI CUP PORTO CERVO 2011 por Arek i Madzia, en Flickr


MAXI CUP PORTO CERVO 2011 por Arek i Madzia, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Costa Smeralda , Italy*


MAXI CUP PORTO CERVO 2011 por Arek i Madzia, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Costa Smeralda , Italy*


Colonna Resort Hotel por diego.lecca, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Como Lake , Bellagio , Italy *


Como Lake - Bellagio por _ Night Flier _, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Lago d'Orta , Italy*


Lago d'Orta, Isola di S. Giulio por Rossella De Amici (very very busy), en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Ischia , Italy*


Un Borgo da fiaba por Roberto1956, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Catania , Sicily*


Etna's Eruption May 2008 por Giuseppe Finocchiaro, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Caccamo Castle , Sicily*


Il castello di Caccamo (PA) por *NINO*, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Mondello , Sicily*


Voglia di Mare - Mondello - Sicily por Guglielmo Francavilla, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Mondello , Sicily*


Luxury Motor Yacht "Martha Ann" por J. Helland, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Imperia , Italy*


Ineja por Renato.Ioimo, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Rome , Piazza del Quirinale*


Serve And Protect - (HDR Rome, Italy) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Rome , Italy*


I have erected a monument more lasting than bronze! por Atilla2008, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Sora , Italy*


Sora - la piazza, la palma e la sua ombra sulla chiesa por ΞSSΞ®®Ξ [ on vacation! see u in July! ], en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Piacenza , Italy*










http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2168/2253165678_a4055677cf_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Padova , Italy*










http://i52.tinypic.com/ab4aih.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Padova , Italy*










http://i32.tinypic.com/2ylwp3m.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Padova , Italy*










http://i31.tinypic.com/f38acn.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Padova , Italy*










http://i54.tinypic.com/21b8acw.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Padova , Italy*










http://i53.tinypic.com/dwxnck.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Padova , Italy*










http://i56.tinypic.com/120kt9k.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Padova , Italy*










http://i56.tinypic.com/qxl2bs.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Padova , Italy*










http://i53.tinypic.com/207no5z.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Padova , Italy*










http://i52.tinypic.com/u96qg.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Padova , Italy*










http://i52.tinypic.com/2s8pgqs.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Padova , Italy*










http://i56.tinypic.com/dexyxw.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Catania , Italy*










http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1074/770426604_46dffb9633_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Rome , Italy*










http://img201.imageshack.us/img201/7367/888257938ff999d6d5cozd5.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Florence , Italy*


View of the Duomo from Piazzale Michelangelo por StefanoRomeTours, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Rome , Italy*


Pigeon's Eye View of the Vatican por BrianEden, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Savona , Italy*


Savona_2011_08_17 por Guido Rapetti, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Savona , Italy*


Savona_2011_08_17 por Guido Rapetti, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Savona , Italy*


savona vista dal porto por Enrico Testa, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Ventimiglia , Italy*










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3482/5696354139_512d8dc4e1_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Napoli , Italy*


Napoli IMG_5239141110bm por grimaldo ganzerli, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Positano , Italy*


Positano in the Evening por Pierpaolo., en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Bobbio , Italy*


il ponte magico......day version por Rampegus (Nic), en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Rimini , Italy*


Arco d'Augusto por Drop83, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Castelvetro di Modena , Italy*


Castelvetro di Modena por Drop83, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Argegno , Italy*


Argegno por Drop83, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Vigevano , Italy*


Piazza Ducale - Vigevano por Drop83, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Milano , Italia*










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6008/6001192540_6037e5f5b0_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Milano , Italia*


Via Dante (Milano) por Arturo Bragaja, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Milano , Italy*


Traffic flow + nocturne skyline por Federico Cuneo, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Milano , Italia*


Fontana ghiacciata in Piazza Castello por Francesco Langiulli, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Palermo , Italy*


Palermo por Alida's Photos, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Cefalu , Italy*


Cefalù por DuccioP, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Castel Del Monte , Italy*


Castel del Monte por Rubber Slippers In Italy, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Rome , Italy*










http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/941/mg6211.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Rome , Italy*










http://img694.imageshack.us/img694/2295/mg6321.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Rome , Italy*










http://img201.imageshack.us/img201/5550/mg6327.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Rome , Italy*










http://img585.imageshack.us/img585/5042/mg6331.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Rome , Italy*










http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/7947/mg6350.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Rome , Italy*










http://img810.imageshack.us/img810/8688/mg6364.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Cortina-d’-Ampezzo , Italy*


Italia Cortina-d’-Ampezzo  por arjuna_zbycho, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Gram Sasso , Italy*


la casa sulla collina por gigi 62, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Marche , Italy*


la strada sulla collina por gigi 62, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Gran Sasso , Italy*


ancora una del corno grande... por peet-astn, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Gran Sasso , Italy*


buone vacanze- happy holiday por holapablo67, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Pescara , Italy*


frecce tricolori  por holapablo67, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Biella , Italy*


Oasi Zegna (Biella), Conca dei Rododendri por Oasi Zegna - Official, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Rocchetta , Italy*


Rocchetta, Chiesa di San Giovanni e Torrione - Palazzolo sull'Oglio - 27 Luglio 2008 por Carlo Bonari, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Alberobello, Italy*


Alberobello, Italia por raffaele.derosa, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Alberobello, Italy*


Alberobello - Basilica dei Santi Medici  por von_boot, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Alberobello, Italy*


Alberobello - Panorama @ Night por Sabrina Campagna, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Alberobello, Italy*


Alberobello (1) por Nicovì, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Bari , Italy*


Palazzo Mincuzzi por ermelinda88, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Piglio , Italy*


Piglio in autunno por Roberto1956, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Friuli , Italy*


Untitled por azzalimatteo, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Friuli , Italy*


Sauris di Sotto  por wondercaty, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Friuli , Italy*


San Lorenzo, Sauris di Sopra por aviana2, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Piglio , Italy*


Piglio por El Peregrino, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Aosta , Italy*


aymaville por dodo18, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Bellagio , Italy*










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3219/3108733532_3fb10e557a_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Bellagio , Italy*


Bellagio in the evening por idubovsky, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Bobbio , Italy*


Bobbio la basilica di S. Colombano por Ragalli Domenico, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Aosta , Italy*


Château d'Aymaville por Pipineza, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Spoleto , Italy*


Spoleto por M!chele, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Camogli , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7201/6869921279_7ec3a0f2de_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Modica , Italy*


Modica por Andrea eldanzante, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Cilento , Italy*


spiaggia Santa Maria di Castellabate in Campania Italia por ancutza*, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Peschici , Italy*


Peschici por albygent On/Off, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Modica , Italy*


Modica at night por Andrea eldanzante, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Cilento , Italy*


Santa Maria di Castellabate sulla Costiera Cilentana Italia por ancutza*, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Castellabate , Italy*


Castellabate (Sa) por Stefano Flammia, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Cilento , Italy*


il mare del cilento por sal1964, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Lampedusa , Italy*


Tutti al mare!!! por Fabio Bernocchi, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Sant Agata , Italy*


Sant'Agata de' Goti por ninodefilippo, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Castelsardo , Italy*


Castelsardo por AnyMotion, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Gangi , Sicily , Italy*










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/1920x1280/23851962.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Tavolara , Italy*










http://www.sardegnainn.com/wp-content/gallery/tavolara/sardegna_tavolara_0281_cs4.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Tavolara , Italy*










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3430/3870422382_710ededc83_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Terracina , Italy*


Terracina (Latina) - Panorama por Luigi FDV, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Positano , Italy*


Positano  por djoser5, en Flickr


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Really beautiful, such a great and Diverse country...


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome photos from Italy...:cheers:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Briatico , Italy*


Capo Sant'Irene - Briatico (Calabria - Italy) por Piero Spinazzola, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Corsica , Italia*










http://www.investicasa.info/pwpuw_file/-uw-corsica-megeve.2.1_jpg.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Alberobello , Italy*


Alberobello (1) por Nicovì, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Messina , Italy*


Messina Resort por Messina Resort, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Giardini Naxos , Italy*


Giardini Naxos (Me) - The Beach por Luigi FDV, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Isole Eolie , Italy*










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4019/4655693660_41a3fa37ed_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Lipari , Italy*


Vulcano seen from Lipari por ╬Thomas Reichart ╬, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Laigueglia , Italy*


Laigueglia e San Matteo por lubats, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Laigueglia , Italy*


Leigheuia por lubats, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Laigueglia , Italy*


Untitled por lubats, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Final Borgo , Italy*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8012/7460749286_4bc0fcea4b_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Castello di Arco , Italy*


Il Castello di Arco - Arco's Castle por Cristina 63, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Pacentro , Italy*


Pacentro, Abruzzo - full view por BoblyP, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Verona , Italy*


Verona : Ponte Pietra , il Duomo e San Giorgio in Braida 1/3 por Pantchoa, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Verona , Italy*


Arena por kilobar, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Verona , Italy*


Arena di Verona por kilobar, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Verona , Italy*


Verona - Colle San Leonardo por Luigi FDV, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Santa Margherita Ligure , Italy*


Evening, Santa Margherita Ligure por beesquare, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Rome , Italy*










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2603/3683318075_7a6c4e41f2_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Rome , Italy*


View on Vittoriano from the Gianicolo Hill by night - Rome, Italy por luigig75, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Rome , Italy*


Trinità dei Monti, Piazza di Spagna by night - Rome, Italy por luigig75, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Rome , Italy*


Spanish Steps por paul mccoubrie, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Rome , Italy*


Evening view from the top of the Spanish Steps por anelson, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Rome , Italy*


Via dei Condotti, Roma por Edith Ventura, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Venice , Italy*


DSC_0761 come oggetto avanzato-1 por barisonalberto, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Rome , Italy*


Front view por tolomeus, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Bova , Italy*


Bova vista da Condofuri M. por piervincenzocanale, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Matera , Italy*


Sassi notturni por ViajeroItalico, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Mazara del Vallo , Sicily*


Mazara del Vallo por Klinne, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Mazara del Vallo , Sicily*


Il salotto di Mazara por ViajeroItalico, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Mazara del Vallo , Sicily*










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5249/5380731320_ac8e21aa4a_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Trieste , Italy*


Trieste por barnyz, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Parma , Italy*


Parma por albertodifilippo, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Vigevano , Italy*


Piazza Ducale por jojofotografia, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Napoli , Italy*


napoli tpw 5:2006 - 140 por mimmopaz, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Milano , Italia*


Milan in summer (1): Arco della pace por fprado, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Milano , Italia*


Milano por wyssdaniel79, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Milano , Italia*


Milano por wyssdaniel79, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Sardegna , Italy*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8299/7747751460_de5ff738a1_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Palmarola , Italy*


Sin título por Zoltan Bartalis, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Palmarola , Italy*


Sin título por Zoltan Bartalis, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Amalfi , Italy*


High Angle View of a Beach at the Amalfi Coast, Amalfi, Campania, Italy por George Oze, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Amalfi , Italy*


A view from Palazzo Sasso Terrazza por Gruv3n, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Rome , Italy*


Italy 2012 001 por Mick and Cath Round, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Rome , Italy*


Italy 2012 008 por Mick and Cath Round, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Rome , Italy*


Pantheon, Piazza della Rotonda, Rome por davetonkin, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Florence , Italy*


Italy - Toscani por Lukas Laszlo, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Florence , Italy*


Italy - Toscani por Lukas Laszlo, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Florence , Italy*


Italy - Toscani por Lukas Laszlo, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Florence , Italy*


Italy - Toscani por Lukas Laszlo, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Florence , Italy*


Italy - Toscani por Lukas Laszlo, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Loreto , Italy*


Madonnari a Loreto por Cristina Negrini, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Torino , Italy*


Centro commerciale Dora por skymino, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Capo Vaticano , Italy*


Capo Vaticano por honof, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Assisi , Italy*









https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/289178_358908187518773_1921330284_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Ischia , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/468605_358881604188098_1118006586_o.jp


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Napoli , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/209456_355674817842110_834984287_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Lake Garda In Trento , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/192037_355650024511256_487488680_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Positano , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/614355_355720274504231_1504792672_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Verona , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/219799_354338144642444_1911978865_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Capri , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/327631_353433738066218_1512201327_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Gargano , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/411461_353045761438349_846424067_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Elba , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/288600_353122514764007_824333228_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Florence , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/616998_353038771439048_1257419473_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Amalfi , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/413243_351983544877904_297020555_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Elba , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/621713_350892751653650_143631334_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Lake Garda In Trento , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/412538_350808901662035_2084773706_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Caserta , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/334267_346149692125882_1403076994_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Florence , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/622682_350412625034996_1241195502_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Lecce , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/616814_350132855062973_1687539490_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Orvieto , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd....20x720/315477_347512168658375_794812573_n.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Tropea , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/615209_349674935108765_1463037292_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Florence , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/471232_348803808529211_151992730_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Torino , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/339365_347598681983057_1338894360_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Cefalu , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/170406_346759735400285_1502119338_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Stromboli Island , Italy*









https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/288282_345414658868126_340990782_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Padova , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/532376_345102855565973_1509771335_n.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Rome , Italy*


Lunchtime in Rome por holidayonnet, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Zambrone , Italy*


Zambrone (Calabria) por peppino42, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Sibari , Italy*


Sibari por Tivigest Hotels, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Tropea , Italy*


Tropea- View from Upper Town por kakoollady, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Noli , Italy*


noli night por Andrea Facco, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Catania , Sicily*










http://images2.corriereobjects.it/g..._1/sira01_997-710_resize.jpg?v=20120829140325


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Sicily*










http://images2.corriereobjects.it/g..._1/sira02_997-710_resize.jpg?v=20120829140325


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Sicily*










http://images2.corriereobjects.it/g..._1/sira07_997-710_resize.jpg?v=20120829140326


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Sicily*










http://images2.corriereobjects.it/g..._1/sira10_997-710_resize.jpg?v=20120829140326


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Sicily*










http://images2.corriereobjects.it/g..._1/sira15_997-710_resize.jpg?v=20120829140329


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Sicily*










http://images2.corriereobjects.it/g..._1/sira18_997-710_resize.jpg?v=20120829140330


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Sicily*










http://images2.corriereobjects.it/g..._1/sira19_997-710_resize.jpg?v=20120829140331


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Sicily*










http://images2.corriereobjects.it/g..._1/sira24_997-710_resize.jpg?v=20120829140333


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Sicily*










http://images2.corriereobjects.it/g..._1/sira30_997-710_resize.jpg?v=20120829140335


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Calvi , Italy*


Golfe de Calvi por Zaskars, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Sardegna , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7134/7643153216_7f1ea8e919_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Sardinia , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7120/7710789884_641d28a7d9_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Sardegna , Italy*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8299/7747751460_de5ff738a1_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Palmarola , Italy*


Sin título por Zoltan Bartalis, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Palmarola , Italy*


Sin título por Zoltan Bartalis, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Amalfi , Italy*


High Angle View of a Beach at the Amalfi Coast, Amalfi, Campania, Italy por George Oze, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Amalfi , Italy*


A view from Palazzo Sasso Terrazza por Gruv3n, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Sorrento , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/375826_10151168240512249_2076306811_n.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Norcia , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/539166_10151166109722249_610455695_n.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Napoli , Italy*










http://i41.tinypic.com/258p7uu.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

* L'aquila , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/399674_10151162344472249_208331297_n.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Matera , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/199666_10151157884832249_279120469_n.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Ostuni , Italy*










https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc7/376596_10151155546207249_1739524866_n.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Vietri , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/553806_10151150539682249_718188421_n.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Napoli , Italy*


Nápoles: Galleria Principe di Napoli por jrgcastro, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Caltanissetta , Sicily*


::::Giovedì Santo: Caltanissetta, le Vare, i Nisseni:::: por walterlocascio, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Lake Bracciano , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/219570_364093200333605_477204456_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Como , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/329203_362521383824120_1765761776_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Urbino , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/280096_361529373923321_1931689442_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Porto Venere , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/202809_361453303930928_1262263499_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Palinuro , Italy*


Blu Palinuro por thescourse, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Calabria , Italy*


Mare di Calabria - Sea of Calabria por Andrea Meacci, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Sardinia , Italy*


Sardegna - Poster pubblicitario della Sardegna (Vittorio Brumotti a Punta Caroddi) por Luigi Strano FDV, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Bolsena , Italy*


1335 - Bolsena (VT) por kharmel, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Seravalle , Italy*










https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc6/281299_131155356970347_4086826_n.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Seravalle , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/389808_194081707344378_511912267_n.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Rome , Italy*










http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b64/samuelvdc/2012071012 - Roma/IMG_2402.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Numana , Italy*


Conero, Numana por marck vacation, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Rome , Italy*










http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b64/samuelvdc/2012071012 - Roma/IMG_2405.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Numana , Italy*


Numana por settima più, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Villasimius , Italy*










http://www.gophoto.it/view.php?i=http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8300/7996804092_6e997b31f2_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Calvi , Italy*


Calvi, Corsica por mathomas81, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Calvi , Italy*


Calvi, Corsica por mathomas81, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Cagliari , Italy*


Panorama in Cagliari por cotitoo, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Praia a Mare , Calabria*


Dove il cielo si perde nel mare... por Immacolata Giordano, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Trieste , Italy*


Trieste - Piazza Unità d'Italia por atropo8, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Trieste , Italy*


Trieste - Piazza Unità d'Italia at "The blue hour" por atropo8, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Trieste , Italy*


Buon Natale - Merry Christmas por alberto_d, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Muggia , Italy*


Lanterna! por alberto_d, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Muggia , Italy*


Vista dal Castello por alberto_d, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Camogli , Italy*


CAMOGLI por Stefano Gianoli, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Rome , Italy*










http://s3.amazonaws.com/europaconcorsi/project_images/2558229/m9194_full.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Rome , Italy*










http://s3.amazonaws.com/europaconcorsi/project_images/2558234/m9192_full.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Savona , Italy*


D7K_4153.jpg por Luca Mauri, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Savona , Italy*


D7K_4122.jpg por Luca Mauri, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Savona , Italy*


D7K_4139.jpg por Luca Mauri, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Albisola , Italy*










http://s3.amazonaws.com/europaconcorsi/project_images/2724476/Promenade-8_full.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Parma , Italy*


Il palazzo delle Terme Berzieri a Salsomaggiore Terme (Parma) por Valerio_D, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Arcevia , Italy*


Arcevia por davide.santoni, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Brienno , Italy*


BRIENNO, CHURCH 1 - copia por muro12lab, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Varallo , Italy*


Varallo por Fifty-One 51, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Varallo , Italy*


Varallo Sesia por tommyfoto.it, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


Villa liberty in Corso Italia, Genova por Ornedra, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Piazza De Ferrari , Genova*


Piazza De Ferrari, Genova por klausbergheimer, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


La città dal cielo 12 por Genova città digitale, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*










http://i364.photobucket.com/albums/oo82/GRINGO_ZD/Genova 2012/Genova04-01-2012_154.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*










http://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg599/RulloCompressore/provincia.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*










http://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg599/RulloCompressore/bussnessd2.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


Genova - Via XX Settembre 2 por A_Bittersweet_Life, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


Genova - Via XX Settembre 3 por A_Bittersweet_Life, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


O "Arco do Triunfo" por Cid Monteiro, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


Genova De Ferrari metro fisheye 2011-06-09 135751_hdr_filtered por AnZanov, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


cristallo e pietra (past & present) por nedualismineregole, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Taormina , Italy*










http://i42.tinypic.com/mcwuxf.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Messina , Italy*










http://i41.tinypic.com/14udnyg.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Messina , Italy*










http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2077/2468667022_d4b78a81c5_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Stromboli , Italy*


L'isola di Stromboli (Isole Eolie) da 12.000 metri por Luigi Strano FDV, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Filicudi , Italy*


Aeolian Islands - Filicudi por Luigi Strano FDV, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Lipari , Sicily*


Belvedere por carmen privitera ♥, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Ragusa , Italy*


San Giorgio a Ibla (RG) por loker, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Taormina , Italy*


Taormina (Sicily) Today, November 1, 2012 - 25 degrees ...... and life is beautiful por Luigi Strano FDV, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Taormina , Italy*


Taormina por Luigi Strano FDV, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Giardini Naxos , Italy*


Giardini Naxos (Me) - In crociera por Luigi Strano FDV, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Giardini Naxos , Italy*


Giardini Naxos (Me) - The Beach por Luigi Strano FDV, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


Basilica di Santa Maria dell'Assunta por francesco.quarneti, en Flickr


----------



## bizzybonita (Jul 3, 2006)

Perfecto :cheers:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks bonita


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

* Cefalù , Italy*


Cefalu, Sicily 4 por Jules Stoop, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Napoli , Italy*










http://i1281.photobucket.com/albums/a511/salvatoreadelfi/Napoli 27Ott2012/IMG_4472.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Napoli , Italy*










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5275/7159160370_87546658cb_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Merano , Italy*


D(u)om(o) por klausbergheimer, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Ischia , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/579338_10150959210626410_410482260_n.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Ischia , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/180824_10150126303231410_785107_n.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Ischia , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/163728_10150126300741410_626097_n.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Isole Eolie , Italy*


I faraglioni di Lipari e Vulcano sullo sfondo visti da Quattr'occhi por LellaViola, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Lipari , Italy*


Eolie por Carmela_CH, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Italy*


montagne innevate in corsica por Gian Luca Murru, en Flickr


SS125 korkein kohta por www.sardinia.fi, en Flickr


Montagnes por JeanbaptisteM, en Flickr


Massif de Bavella, Corsica por sara-maria, en Flickr


Corsica, le montagne d'inverno por gillum, en Flickr


Il sentiero della Natura 2 (AO) por Ondablv, en Flickr










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8329/8145603833_744c57a698_b_d.jpg


Vico Equense por jockerino, en Flickr


Cathedral of Vico Equense por jjamv, en Flickr


pan di zucchero por ettore_cavalli, en Flickr


Monte Arcuenteddu 642 metri (Monte Arcuentu) 17 por RoLiXiA, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Capri , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7118/7731117208_5066d3affb_b.jpg










http://www.enricodevita.it/blog/wp-content/gallery/capri/dsc_5785_hdr.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Valle D'Aosta , Italy*










http://www.windoweb.it/desktop_temi/foto_montagne/foto_montagne_22.jpg










http://www.regioni-italiane.com/immagini/valle2.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Cilento , Italy*










http://www.parkhotelcilento.it/wp-content/gallery/cilento/cilento.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Corleone , Italy*


Ficuzza Palace steps por GaryColet, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Isernia , Italy*










http://img.tcol.it/tc/tctest_img_se...o_medievale_4e84975a64c7d_20110929_060546.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Celano , Italy*










http://www.viaggioinabruzzo.it/images/Index-photogallery/slides/21-P1040158+.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Pitigliano , Italy*


Pitigliano.jpg por KKadosa, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*San Michelle , Italy*










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4013/4284917170_b87dc429c3_o_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dolcedo , Italy*


Sin título por JeffMec (returned), en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Civezza , Italy*


Civezza por Sergio Massano, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Ponza , Italy*


Ponza - Il porto por *Fausto*, en Flickr


Baia di Chiaia di luna por *Fausto*, en Flickr


Baia di Chiaia di luna por *Fausto*, en Flickr


Ponza Island por giovanni paccaloni, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Riale , Italy*


Prima di Capodanno 2010, Riale e diga del Morasco, Val Formazza Piemonte 31 dicembre 2009 por Zaffiro&Acciaio: Marco Ferrari, en Flickr


Prima di Capodanno 2010, Riale, Val Formazza Piemonte 31 dicembre 2009 por Zaffiro&Acciaio: Marco Ferrari, en Flickr


Prima di Capodanno 2010, Riale baite innevate, Val Formazza Piemonte 31 dicembre 2009 por Zaffiro&Acciaio: Marco Ferrari, en Flickr


Riale por luca2142, en Flickr


Monte Olano por luca2142, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

edit


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Valgerola , Italy*


Valgerola por luca2142, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Lombardia , Italy*










http://www.trekkingitalia.org/trekpanel/schede/422/images/acquafrgenerale.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Trapani , Italy*










http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_2if29-kkL...BwA/9TbwqpJcEkc/s1600/17-ottobre-2010-026.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Trapani , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/295081_420418414643331_915847767_n.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Bard , Italy*


Forte di Bard por ghirolfo53, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Apricale , Italy*


Apricale por antony51 - 100K+ views, thanks all, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Monteriggioni , Italy*


Monteriggioni aerial view III - R178 por opaxir, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Perinaldo , Italy*


Perinaldo - Liguria por *Jairo*, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Apricale , Italy*


Panoramica di Apricale - Liguria por *Jairo*, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Rome , Italy*


KAP over the Coliseum in Rome with a Canon S95 por Pierre Lesage, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Rome , Italy*


Colisée, Rome por Fanny et Anthony (NonSenZ), en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Rome , Italy*


Over the roofs of Rome (4 different pictures) por jackfre2, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Palmarola , Italy*


Aerial Photo - Scoglio a Palmarola Island - Italy por Giancarlo Giupponi Trentino, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Assisi , Italy*


Above Assisi por Atilla2008, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Chiari , Italy*










http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1134/5145034820_65fe4a9128_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Chiusa (Klausen), Trentino-Alto Adige/South Tyrol*


Regenbogen über Kloster Säben por H. Eisenreich Foto, no Flickr


Kloster Säben, Klausen / Monastero di Sabiona, Chiusa por bautisterias, no Flickr


1 gennaio 2012 Chiusa (BZ)-Sabiona por Saverio S, no Flickr









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klausen,_South_Tyrol










http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl...hoto_id=48706780&order=date_desc&user=3400432









http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl..._photo_id=1338882&order=date_desc&user=277882









http://www.kroiss-bus.de/cms_bus/usersites/gassltoerggelen_programm.htm


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Venice , Italy*


Venice from above (1) por LTCE, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Pisa , Italy*


Pise 2010-1020028 por Fanny et Anthony (NonSenZ), en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Bisentina Island , Italy*










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2327/2315510751_1715f06e72_o_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Vernazza, Italy*


View over the Village of Vernazza por Jeka World Photography, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Venice , Italy*


Venice from St. Mark's Campanile - HDR por Lorant Pandea, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Siena , Italy*










http://farm1.staticflickr.com/116/366668218_bace8a1355_o_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Rome , Italy*


Pictures from a Kite Over Rome Italy por Wind Watcher, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Ferrara , Italy*










http://farm1.staticflickr.com/136/322875225_cb0bec02d5_o_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Ispica Ragusa , Italy*


Tra carrubi, ulivi e muri a secco, ecco Ispica por Ibleo, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Ispica Ragusa , Italy*


Basilica di S. Maria Maggiore - Ispica por Ibleo, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Trieste , Italy*


INTERMEZZO uguali e diverse por paololongo48, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Trieste , Italy*


Pronti...via! por luca.candini, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Trieste , Italy*


grattacielo rosso, palazzo gopcevich -trieste por paolo dell'angelo, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Andria , Italy*










https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/205512_10151285613757249_1597811095_n.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Carpi , Italy*


Piazza Martiri, Carpi por Domenico Marchi, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Milano , Italy*


Galleria Vittorio Emanuele II por Jörg Dickmann, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Milano , Italy*


milano duomo luglio 2012 031 por emmedigi, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Milano , Italy*


San Raphael por photoni, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Verona , Italy*


Piazza Erbe, Verona, primavera 2012 por photoni, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dolomiti , Italy*


nel verde - Dolomiti por Luigi Alesi, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

edit


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Bonifacio , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/542069_331643753616412_32211927_n.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dolomiti , Italy*


Lago Fedaia por Luigi Alesi, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dolomiti , Italy*


Rifugio Viel del Pan por Luigi Alesi, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dolomiti , Italy*


Happy New Year 2011 !!! - Explore por rinogas, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Novara , Italy*


Novara por antony51 - 100K+ views, thanks all, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Rome , Italy*


Roma por antony51 - 100K+ views, thanks all, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Novara , Italy*


CUPOLA DI SAN GAUDENZIO por ilMeteo, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Novara , Italy*


Novara - Basilica San Gaudenzio por MAXDB, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Cremona , Italy*


Duomo di Cremona por LinoOlmoStudio, en Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Rome - (111) by evan.chakroff, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

via benedetta pano1 by evan.chakroff, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Tevere / S. Pietro from Ponte Sisto by evan.chakroff, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Rome - Ponte Sisto comp by evan.chakroff, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Rome - Trastevere (8) by evan.chakroff, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

pantheon by evan.chakroff, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

colosseum panorama by evan.chakroff, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Rome - Piramide (2) by evan.chakroff, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

colloseo2 by evan.chakroff, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

colloseo1 by evan.chakroff, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Rome - (66) by evan.chakroff, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Rome - San Paolo (10) by evan.chakroff, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

trevi fountain by evan.chakroff, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

trevi fountain by evan.chakroff, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

villa giulia by evan.chakroff, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Rome - Spanish Steps (2) by evan.chakroff, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Rome - Spanish Steps (4) by evan.chakroff, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Rome - Porta Pia (2) by evan.chakroff, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow thanks , nice pics


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Rome , Italy*


tempietto1 copy por evan.chakroff, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Rome , Italy*


dal giardino degli aranci - rome, italy por Paolo Margari, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Trentino , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7027/6494410289_b7a16eaf98_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Trentino , Italy*


Il Sassolungo ed il Sella por Dani_1966, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Trentino , Italy*


Alba di Canazei por Luigi Alesi, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Belluno , Italy*


From the above - Dall'alto por Robyn Hooz, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Como , Italy*


Quel ramo del lago di Como por kenyai, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Trentino , Italy*


Vista su Corno Bianco e Corno Nero - View to White and Black Horn por Cristina 63, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Corbanese , Italy*


Last snow of the year - L'ultima neve dell'anno por Robyn Hooz, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Vipiteno , Italy*


Lovely Vipiteno! - Deliziosa Vipiteno! por SissiPrincess, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Bassano del Grappa , Italy*


Bassano del Grappa (Vi) - Storia e Bellezza por Luigi Strano, en Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

italiano_pellicano said:


> wow thanks , nice pics


Thanks,your pics are just as good.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks


----------



## PaulinaIT (Jan 13, 2013)

Milano


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

very nice photos from Italy....:cheers:


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Torregaveta by Vincenzo DI Nuzzo, on Flickr Naples


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Procida by Vincenzo DI Nuzzo, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Procida by Vincenzo DI Nuzzo, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Procida by Vincenzo DI Nuzzo, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Procida by Vincenzo DI Nuzzo, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Procida by Vincenzo DI Nuzzo, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dolomiti , Italy*


Rifugio Viel del Pan por Luigi Alesi, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Giardini Naxos , Italy*


La baia di Giardini Naxos con sullo sfondo Riposto e Giarre por Luigi Strano, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Viareggio , Italy*


220712-026 CPS por HHA124L, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Viareggio , Italy*


220712-017 CPS por HHA124L, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Venice , Italy*


Teulades de Venècia / Roofs of Venice por SBA73, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Bonifacio , Italy*


In between [Explore] por Robyn Hooz, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Pisa , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/60058_10151214488538090_721031647_n.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Isola Rossa , Italy*










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/51346866.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Castel Sardo , Italy*










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/1920x1280/48849324.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Florence , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/525978_507270529313729_2055085350_n.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Mondovi , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7167/6826087429_567bdf04e0_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Capriccioli , Italy*


La spiaggia - Capriccioli por Istrice1, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*San Nicola Island , Italy*


San Nicola por QUARANTUNO, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Fiè allo Sciliar , Italy*










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6051/6282389685_2ce6933253_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Fiè allo Sciliar , Italy*










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3513/3893661742_528079fb84_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Brunico , Italy*


CHIESA DI SAN MARTINO - VALLE DI CADORE por GIO_CRIS, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Bolzano , Italy*


Castel Tures por sandro bolzano, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Bressanone , Italy*


Bressanone - Brixen por cicrico, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Bressanone , Italy*


Bressanone - Brixen por cicrico, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Bressanone , Italy*


Duomo di Bressanone por  marcocalia , en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Teramo , Italy*


..sorvolando Teramo... por Fabio S4mb0r4, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Padova , Italy*










http://i49.tinypic.com/rclrfb.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Padova , Italy*










http://i50.tinypic.com/2r3xx20.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Campli , Italy*


Campli (Te) por Fabio S4mb0r4, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Gaeta , Italy*










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5010/5365404354_6d9f308d36_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Gaeta , Italy*


Gaeta e la spiaggia di Serapo por LellaViola, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Gaeta , Italy*


Gaeta por tanovas, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Sorrento , Italy*


postcards from Sorrento por jjamv, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Sorrento , Italy*


postcards from Sorrento II por jjamv, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Pompei , Italy*


Pompei(2) por pninaN, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Pompei , Italy*


Pompei - Country - Italy por RayDS, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Capua , Italy*


Capua (CE) por tanovas, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Capua , Italy*


Capua (CE) por tanovas, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Porto Santo Stefano , Italy*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8034/8059661613_08ce03fc4f_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Gallipoli , Italy*













































[/center]


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Napoli , Italy*


Curvone por '99, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Napoli , Italy*


A' cartulina 'e Napule por Salvatore Adelfi, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Napoli , Italy*


Montesanto por Salvatore Adelfi, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Napoli , Italy*


Cupola del Tesoro di San Gennaro por Salvatore Adelfi, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Napoli , Italy*


Segreto svelato por '99, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Venezia , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7253/7528858366_84a147879e_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Venezia , Italy*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8003/7533610372_74fb43a94a_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Venezia , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7247/7533608714_415f68a1a8_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Venezia , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7261/7533607036_0c9571d1f5_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Venezia , Italy*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8281/7533605420_a82ff9ba7a_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Venezia , Italy*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8146/7533603870_772faf594e_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Venezia , Italy*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8142/7533603014_7b0cb76626_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Venezia , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7106/7533600458_bee612f0c4_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Venezia , Italy*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8151/7533597852_28533e9f15_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Venezia , Italy*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8016/7533596902_2874231ff3_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Venezia , Italy*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8286/7533595968_ca807e05a7_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Venezia , Italy*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8150/7533595246_006b7009c7_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Venezia , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7257/7542798930_d0b65ffc50_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Venezia , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7256/7557633510_d2af5a866c_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Venezia , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7250/7557872646_2260debb9a_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Venezia , Italy*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8146/7602409644_323c939668_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Venezia , Italy*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8284/7602366816_f86fb1394c_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Venezia , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7250/7602366316_10ff05f60b_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Venezia , Italy*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8161/7602365794_8d0f307796_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Venezia , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7115/7602365180_3c7fcf692e_o.jpg


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

IMG_4185 by Hadron Collider, on FlickrROME


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Palatin by Hadron Collider, on Flickr ROME


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

IMG_4203 by Hadron Collider, on Flickr ROME


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

IMG_4205 by Hadron Collider, on FlickrROME


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

IMG_4208 by Hadron Collider, on FlickrROME


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

IMG_4211 by Hadron Collider, on FlickrROME


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

IMG_4215 by Hadron Collider, on FlickrROME


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Untitled by Hadron Collider, on FlickrROME


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Untitled by Hadron Collider, on FlickrROME


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Vittoriano by Hadron Collider, on FlickrROME


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Стадион Домициана by Hadron Collider, on FlickrROME


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Castel Sant'Angelo by Hadron Collider, on FlickrROME


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Untitled by Hadron Collider, on FlickrROME


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Fontana di Trevi by Hadron Collider, on FlickrROME


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8396970216/" title="Untitled by Hadron Collider, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8228/8396970216_3b9aee92f8_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="Untitled"></a>ROME


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Untitled by Hadron Collider, on FlickrROME


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Untitled by Hadron Collider, on FlickrROME


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Untitled by Hadron Collider, on FlickrROME


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Untitled by Hadron Collider, on FlickrROME


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Untitled by Hadron Collider, on FlickrROME


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Untitled by Hadron Collider, on FlickrROME


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Rome , Italy*










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3136/3042685101_08012c1f8a_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Lucca , Italy*










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3265/2622474770_820b896450_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Lucca , Italy*










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3076/2768076670_4da98eee0d_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Siena , Italy*










http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2022/2101995121_883a1fbfda_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Siena , Italy*










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3390/3600258893_83896a644f_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Volterra , Italy*










http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2774/4341684020_724eea9f0a_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Massa Marittima , Italy*










http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4054/4710055574_032fa44f51_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@Italiano: All your photos you posted here, are indeed great.
But do not forget that the proper way to post flickr photos is only one. See in the link:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1317663.


I dont want to delete these photos. Please edit them, or sorry next time i will delete them. Thanks


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

yes christos but this photos dont have bbcode


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Ferrara 2 by gsamie, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Ferrara 4 by gsamie, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Ferrara 6 by gsamie, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Ferrara 9 by gsamie, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Ferrara 12 by gsamie, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Ferrara 16 by gsamie, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Ferrara 17 by gsamie, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Ferrara 22 by gsamie, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Verona 9 by gsamie, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Verona 8 by gsamie, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

great pics


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Padova 10 by gsamie, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Padova 12 by gsamie, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Padova 12 by gsamie, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Padova 13 by gsamie, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Padova 14 by gsamie, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

italiano_pellicano said:


> great pics


Thanks!


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Lago di Como 1 by gsamie, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Lago di Como 3 by gsamie, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Lago di Como 4 by gsamie, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Venezia 1 by gsamie, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Venezia 7 by gsamie, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Venezia 8 by gsamie, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Venezia 10 by gsamie, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Venezia 15 by gsamie, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Venezia 17 by gsamie, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Venezia 20 by gsamie, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Venezia 27 by gsamie, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Venezia 24 by gsamie, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Venezia 28 by gsamie, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Lucca, Tuscany, Italy by alearoz, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Lake garda by alearoz, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Roma colosseo andrea quercioli by Andrea Quercioli, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Roma San Pietro andrea quercioli by Andrea Quercioli, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Roma fori imperiali andrea quercioli by Andrea Quercioli, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Roma San Pietro e Ponte sant'angelo andrea quercioli by Andrea Quercioli, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Roma terrazza delle quadrighe andrea quercioli by Andrea Quercioli, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Roma Panoramica Basilica San Pietro andrea quercioli by Andrea Quercioli, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Alta badia dolomiti postcard 2012 by Andrea Quercioli, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Alta Badia Corvara Dolomiti 3 andrea quercioli by Andrea Quercioli, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Alta Badia Corvara Dolomiti 5 andrea quercioli by Andrea Quercioli, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Alta Badia Corvara Dolomiti 4 andrea quercioli by Andrea Quercioli, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Alta Badia Corvara Dolomiti 7 andrea quercioli by Andrea Quercioli, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Alta Badia Corvara Dolomiti 6 andrea quercioli by Andrea Quercioli, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Alta Badia La Villa Dolomiti n 2 andrea quercioli by Andrea Quercioli, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Corvara Alta Badia Dolomiti andrea quercioli by Andrea Quercioli, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Corvara Rifugio Col Alt Dolomiti andrea quercioli by Andrea Quercioli, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8154085023/" title="Alta Badia Dolomiti Italy n 3 andrea quercioli by Andrea Quercioli, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8209/8154085023_2f5596b683_o.jpg" width="1052" height="710" alt="Alta Badia Dolomiti Italy n 3 andrea quercioli"></a>


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Alta Badia Dolomiti Italy n 3 andrea quercioli by Andrea Quercioli, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Benevento , Italy*


Benevento Walking Street por Bates' Photography, en Flick


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Gemona , Italy*


Duomo e Campanile di Gemona finiti da estaurare nel 1990 por santino2000, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Siena , Italy*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8190/8143124830_4be3330fa7_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Siena , Italy*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8332/8143130008_3a30c5daa5_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Venezia , Italy*


Venice in Winter por parnas, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Savona , Italy*

my building in my hometown 


7] Savona (SV): telamoni - ❹ por mpvicenza, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Savona , Italy*


7] Savona (SV): Alpi o Mediterraneo? ❷ por mpvicenza, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Masserano , Italy*


1] Masserano (BI): dalla Piazza por maspozz, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Asti , Italy*


Asti - La Torre Rossa, Santa Caterina e corso Alfieri por Lorenzo X, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Asti , Italy*


Asti - Corso Alfieri por Lorenzo X, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Asti , Italy*


Asti - Corso Alfieri por Lorenzo X, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Asti , Italy*


Asti - Vista dalla Torre Troyana por Lorenzo X, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Asti , Italy*


Asti - Vista dalla Torre Troyana por Lorenzo X, en Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Nice Pics!


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Novara , Italy*










http://i364.photobucket.com/albums/oo82/GRINGO_ZD/Novara_2006/Novara_110.jpg


----------



## _emy (Dec 20, 2008)

*Lecco* 
Alpine Town of the Year 2013









http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Lecco_town_after_sunset,_Lombardy,_Italy.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Novara , Italy*










http://i364.photobucket.com/albums/oo82/GRINGO_ZD/Novara_2006/Novara_111.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

beautiful pic of Lecco


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Novara , Italy*










http://i364.photobucket.com/albums/oo82/GRINGO_ZD/Novara_2006/Novara_101.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Mantova , Italy*


Mantova - Panoramica Piazza S.Barbara por Gian Antonio, en Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Great Pic!


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Early Mornings by chris.chabot, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Stealing through the night's uncertainties by chris.chabot, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Under the bridge by chris.chabot, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Rocking on the Acqua alta by chris.chabot, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Ponte dei Sospiri by chris.chabot, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Ponte dei Sospiri by chris.chabot, on FlickrVENICE


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

And the rain keeps coming by chris.chabot, on FlickrVENICE


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Adversity by chris.chabot, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

On the other side by chris.chabot, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

My favorite 12 of 2012: #7 by chris.chabot, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

St Mark's Basilica by chris.chabot, on FlickrVENICE


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Just around the corner by chris.chabot, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Venetian Mornings by chris.chabot, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

The Scent of the Winter by chris.chabot, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

All tucked in for the night by chris.chabot, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Undisturbed by chris.chabot, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Sailing into a colorful tomorrow by chris.chabot, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

San Giorgio Maggiore by chris.chabot, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Cesena , Italy*


Cesena, Emilia-Romagna-3 por AaronP65, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Reggio Emilia , Italy*


Reggio-Emilia, Emilia-Romagna-3 por AaronP65, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Bologna , Italy*


red city por sixthofdecember, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Modena , Italy*


Modena, Emilia-Romagna-2-1 por AaronP65, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Manarola , Italy*


Manarola from Above por domboudreault, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Rome , Italy*


St. Peter's Basilica por darango, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Florence , Italy*


The Duomo high above the rooftops of Florence por B℮n, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Florence , Italy*


Florence is one of the most beautiful cities in the world por B℮n, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Florence , Italy*


The Duomo of Florence por B℮n, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Florence , Italy*


Fountain of Neptune - The white giant por B℮n, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Florence , Italy*


Il Duomo visto dall'alto por simone8614, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Florence , Italy*


2 colori, 2 religioni por simone8614, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Siena , Italy*


Birds-eye View of Siena, Italy, From the Top of Torre del Mangia por William Yu Photography, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Siena , Italy*


Birds-eye View of Siena, Italy, From the Top of Torre del Mangia por William Yu Photography, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Sicily , Italy*


Birds Eye View por jjhorr1, en Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Great Pics!


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Pisa by José .M.F. Almeida, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Ponte della Maddalena by José .M.F. Almeida, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Cathedral of Santa Maria del Fiore by José .M.F. Almeida, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Beautiful Firenze by José .M.F. Almeida, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

The palazzo and the montain by José .M.F. Almeida, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Firenze at distance by José .M.F. Almeida, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

ROME 
Via della Conciliazione by José .M.F. Almeida, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

ROME 
Chiesas by José .M.F. Almeida, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Coliseu visto do Palatino by José .M.F. Almeida, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Acqua Vergine by José .M.F. Almeida, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks 



Parra 1 said:


> Great Pics!


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Gargano , Italy*


Il Gargano dal mare. 0315a por Salvatore Lo Faro, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Sardegna , Italy*


Shooting! por Topyti, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Lecco , Italy*


quel ramo del lago di como - italia, italy por Paolo Margari, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Como , Italy*


Quel ramo del lago di Como por kenyai, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Torino , Italy*


Sin-título-1 por stpier, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Vicenza , Italy*


Vicenza - Piazza dei Signori por Luigi Strano, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Serina , Italy*


noi, gente di mare.. por fedeFDM2, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Como , Italy*


Monte Tremezzo at Lake Como por Steve Barowik, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Reggia Di Colorno , Italy










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5025/5689543731_940dbc9371_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Ruffo Castle , Italy










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8374/8380450245_3f910503fd_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Ruffo Castle , Italy


Scilla - 5219 por Francesco Pacienza - Getty Images Contributor, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Great Pics


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Salento , Italy*


Salento por Viola & Cats =^..^=, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Naples , Italy*


Centro Direzionale por Salvatore Adelfi, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Naples , Italy*


Santa Chiara da San Martino por Salvatore Adelfi, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Naples , Italy*


Spirito Santo por Salvatore Adelfi, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Naples , Italy*


Duomo e Torre del Palasciano por Salvatore Adelfi, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Naples , Italy*


Il Campanile del Carmine por Salvatore Adelfi, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Naples , Italy*


Benvenuti a Napoli por Salvatore Adelfi, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Naples , Italy*


Tongue por '99, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Naples , Italy*


Napoli por Angelo Farese, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Naples , Italy*


Napoli por Angelo Farese, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Naples , Italy*


Napoli por Angelo Farese, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Metaponto , Italy*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8075/8346643734_336eda3f7f_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Matera , Italy*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8073/8346507784_5040c050fc_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Isernia , Italy*


Castelpetroso - Santuario della Madonna Addolorata por pietro_valocchi, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Castelpetroso , Italy*


Chiesa della Madonna Addolorata di Castelpetroso #1 por storvandre, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Castelpetroso , Italy*


Chiesa della Madonna Addolorata di Castelpetroso #2 por storvandre, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Rome , Italy*


St. Peter's Basilica / Basílica de São Pedro - Cidade do Vaticano por Francisco Aragão, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Cuneo , Italy*


CS #07 - Il Santuario - EXPLORED por MaranzaMax, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Loreto , Italy*


Loreto - Piazza della Basilica por Enrico60, en Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Nice Updates!


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Milan, Italy by LAXFlyer, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Milan, Italy by LAXFlyer, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Milan, Italy by LAXFlyer, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Italy / Switzerland by LAXFlyer, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Italy / Switzerland by LAXFlyer, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Italy by LAXFlyer, on FlickrOverflying Lago Maggiore and the city of Verbania


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/southbound228/3929860425/" title="Italy by LAXFlyer, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2594/3929860425_89723408e5_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="Italy"></a> Overflying Lago Maggiore and the city of Verbania (closeup)


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Italy by LAXFlyer, on Flickr Overflying Lago Maggiore and the city of Verbania (closeup)


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Italy by LAXFlyer, on Flickr Lake Como area. The pointy peninsula on the left is Bellagio, the town on the bottom right is Lecco.


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Overflying the city of Lecco in Italy (closeup) 
Italy by LAXFlyer, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Overflying Lago di Garda. 
Italy by LAXFlyer, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Amalfi Coast, Italy by LAXFlyer, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Amalfi Coast, Italy by LAXFlyer, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Amalfi Coast, Italy by LAXFlyer, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Positano to the right.. 
Amalfi Coast, Italy by LAXFlyer, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Praiano 
Amalfi Coast, Italy by LAXFlyer, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Positano in the distance 
Amalfi Coast, Italy by LAXFlyer, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Town of Amalfi
Amalfi Coast, Italy by LAXFlyer, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Town of Amalfi 
Amalfi Coast, Italy by LAXFlyer, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Ravello, Amalfi Coast - Central plaza with church 
Amalfi Coast, Italy by LAXFlyer, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Ravello, Amalfi Coast - narrow streets 
Amalfi Coast, Italy by LAXFlyer, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Amalfi Coast, Italy by LAXFlyer, on Flickr*Ravello, Amalfi Coast - Villa Cimbrone, The Terrace of Infinity Ravello, Amalfi Coast - Villa Cimbrone, The Terrace of Infinity*


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Ravello, Amalfi Coast - Villa Cimbrone, The Terrace of Infinity 
Amalfi Coast, Italy by LAXFlyer, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Ravello, Italy - Villa Cimbrone
Amalfi Coast, Italy by LAXFlyer, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Amalfi Coast, Italy by LAXFlyer, on FlickrRavello, Amalfi Coast - Villa Cimbrone


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Great Pics :cheers2:


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

italiano_pellicano said:


> Great Pics :cheers2:


Thanks.


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Ravello, Italy - Villa Cimbrone 
Amalfi Coast, Italy by LAXFlyer, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Ravello, Italy - Villa Cimbrone 
Amalfi Coast, Italy by LAXFlyer, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Ravello, Italy - Villa Cimbrone 
Amalfi Coast, Italy by LAXFlyer, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Ravello, Italy - Villa Cimbrone 
Amalfi Coast, Italy by LAXFlyer, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Ravello, Italy - Villa Cimbrone 
Amalfi Coast, Italy by LAXFlyer, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Ravello, Italy 
Amalfi Coast, Italy by LAXFlyer, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Ravello, Italy - Villa Rufolo 
Amalfi Coast, Italy by LAXFlyer, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Ravello, Italy - Villa Rufolo 
Amalfi Coast, Italy by LAXFlyer, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Ravello, Italy - Villa Rufolo 
Amalfi Coast, Italy by LAXFlyer, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Positano 
Amalfi Coast, Italy by LAXFlyer, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Ravello - Auditorium Oscar Niemeyer por Max Magic 2013, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Verona , Italy*


Verona Duomo por Maurizio Avesani, en Flickr


Sera a Verona por Maurizio Avesani, en Flickr


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

Great photos,so much to see in Italy :cheers:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

San Gimignano, Italy 2012 by Mike:R, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

View from San Gimignano, Italy 2012 by Mike:R, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Florence, Italy by Mike:R, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Florence, Italy by Mike:R, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Statue of Perseus, Florence, Italy. by Mike:R, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

St. Peters Basilica, The Vatican 2012 by Mike:R, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Michelangelo's Pieta,St. Peter's Basilica, The Vatican by Mike:R, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Piazza Navona, Rome by Mike:R, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Piazza Navona, Rome by Mike:R, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Piazza Navona, Rome by Mike:R, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Monument to Victor Emanuel, II - Rome by Mike:R, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

St Mark's Square - Venice 2012 by Mike:R, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Bridge of Sighs, Venice 2012 by Mike:R, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Venice Italy by Mike:R, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

St Marks Square, Venice, Italy by Mike:R, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Venice Canal. by Mike:R, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Hotel, Venice by Mike:R, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Venice by Mike:R, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Venice by Mike:R, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Pizzo , Italy*


Pizzo, Calabria, Southern Italy por voodecki, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*San Benedetto del Tronto , Italy*


San Benedetto del Tronto, le palme por Turismo.Marche, en Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Sorrento From Capri by Average John, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

The Rat Run by Average John, on FlickrNaples, Campania,


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Clear Waters by Average John, on Flickrin Naples, Campania, IT


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Amalfi Church by Average John, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Organised Washing by Average John, on Flickr Pontone, Campania, IT


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

View from the Hilton Milano by april.hiller, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Duomo di Milano (Milan Cathedral) by april.hiller, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Milan by april.hiller, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Palazzo del Laterano by april.hiller, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

La fontaine de Neptune (Rome) by calabrese, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Piazza della Rotonda (Rome) by calabrese, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Banlieue de Rome ... by calabrese, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Approche du Colisée de Rome by calabrese, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

L'Arc de Constantin (Rome) by calabrese, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Le port de Palerme (Sicile) by calabrese, on Flickr
Entrée dans le port de Palerme (Sicile) by calabrese, on Flickr
Ville de Palerme (Sicile) by calabrese, on Flickr
Théâtre Politeama Garibaldi (Palerme) by calabrese, on Flickr
Fontaine à Palerme (Sicile) by calabrese, on Flickr
Intérieur de la Cathédrale de Monreale (sicile) by calabrese, on Flickr
Vue aérienne de Palerme (Sicile) by calabrese, on Flickr
Mondello (Sicile) by calabrese, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Scène de rue à Palerme (Sicile) by calabrese, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Mondello et le Monte Pellegrino (Sicile) by calabrese, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Site archéologique de Sélinonte (Sicile) by calabrese, on Flickr
Majestueux temple de Sélinonte (Sicile) by calabrese, on Flickr
Intérieur du temple "E" à Sélinonte (Sicile) by calabrese, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Sélinonte près de la mer (Sicile) by calabrese, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Vignobles siciliens (Italie) by calabrese, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Accueillant restaurant (Sélinonte, Sicile) by calabrese, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

La Sicile et la mer (Sélinonte) by calabrese, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

La belle vie à Agrigente (Sicile) by calabrese, on Flickr
De l'eau à profusion (Agrigente, Sicile) by calabrese, on Flickr
Agrigente (Sicile) by calabrese, on Flickr
Temple de la Concorde (Agrigente, Sicile) by calabrese, on Flickr
Splendeur grecque en Sicile (Agrigente) by calabrese, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Calascibetta (Sicile, Italie) by calabrese, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Vue spectaculaire d'Enna (Sicile) by calabrese, on Flickr
Ville d'Enna (Sicile) by calabrese, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Taormina ... ou le paradis sur mer (Sicile) by calabrese, on Flickr
Vue sur mer (Taormine, Sicile) by calabrese, on Flickr
Dolce vita à Taormina (Sicilia) by calabrese, on Flickr
Ville de Taormine (Sicile) by calabrese, on Flickr
Teatro Greco (Taormina, Sicilia) by calabrese, on Flickr
Site exceptionnel de Taormine (Sicile) by calabrese, on Flickr
Charmes de Taormine (Sicile) by calabrese, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Charmes de Taormine (Sicile) by calabrese, on Flickr
Pittoresque village de Savoca (Sicile) by calabrese, on Flickr
Perché dans les montagnes (Savoca, Sicile) by calabrese, on Flickr
Isola Bella ... plage de rêve à Taormine (Sicile) by calabrese, on Flickr
Isola Bella ... plage de rêve à Taormine (Sicile) by calabrese, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Entre mer et volcan ... Taormine (Sicile) by calabrese, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

En route vers Messine (Sicile) by calabrese, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing pics


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

italiano_pellicano said:


> amazing pics


Thanks!


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Parma , Italy*


Parma, piazza Duomo por retrokiks.net, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Florence , Italy*


FIRENZE - CAMPANILE DI GIOTTO por Bardazzi Luca, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Trentino , Italy*


Schloss por marco rubini, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Venezia , Italy*


Amanece sobre Venecia por Luis_G., en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Sardinia , Italy*


28 - CALA GOLORITZE' por TFRARUG, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Sardinia , Italy*


Cala Goloritzè por AndreaAndreotti, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Osilo , Italy*


Osilo por *luigi*, en Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Rome ... vue aérienne (1) by calabrese, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Rome ... vue aérienne (4) by calabrese, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Saint-Paul-hors-les-Murs (Rome) by calabrese, on Flickr
Intérieur de Saint-Paul-hors-les-murs (Rome) by calabrese, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Tard le soir à la Place d'Espagne (Rome) by calabrese, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Rome de nuit ... by calabrese, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Rome de nuit (le Panthéon) by calabrese, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Rome de nuit (Place Navonne) by calabrese, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Rome de nuit (fontaine de Trévi) by calabrese, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Santa Croce (Florence) by calabrese, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Vue aérienne de Florence (Toscane) by calabrese, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Santa Maria del Fiore (Florence) by calabrese, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Florence, un musée à ciel ouvert (1) by calabrese, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Paysage de la Toscane (Italie) by calabrese, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Ponte di Rialto (Venise) by calabrese, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Venise ... ville unique (Italie) by calabrese, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Basilique Saint-Marc ... la nuit (Venise) by calabrese, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Ste-Marie du Rosaire (Venise) by calabrese, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

beautiful pics , manny thanks


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Benevento , Italy*


Santa Maria delle Grazie por kiki follettosa, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Tuerreda , Italy*










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2803/4519077760_d5a08f8895_b.jpg


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

italiano_pellicano said:


> beautiful pics , manny thanks


Thankyou! :cheers:


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

IMG_6279 by Sues_Pics, on Flickr


Cinque Terre


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

IMG_6292 by Sues_Pics, on Flickr


Cinque Terre


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

IMG_6294 by Sues_Pics, on Flickr


Cinque Terre


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

IMG_6303 by Sues_Pics, on Flickr

Cinque Terre


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

IMG_6309 by Sues_Pics, on Flickr

Cinque Terre


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Rome ... vue aérienne (1) by calabrese, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Rome ... vue aérienne (3) by calabrese, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Rome ... vue aérienne (4) by calabrese, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Santa Croce (Florence) by calabrese, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Florence, un musée à ciel ouvert (1) by calabrese, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Paysage de la Toscane (Italie) by calabrese, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Ponte di Rialto (Venise) by calabrese, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Ste-Marie du Rosaire (Venise) by calabrese, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Santa Maria della Salute (Venise) by calabrese, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Ballade en gondole (4) ... Venise by calabrese, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Venise, une ville sans voiture. by calabrese, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Une petite pause à l'île de Burano (Italie) by calabrese, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Vue vers la mer (San Marino) by calabrese, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

San Marino et ses alentours by calabrese, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Ombrie ... la campagne (Italie) by calabrese, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Tuscany Italy by Serge Melki, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Tuscany Landscape Italy by Serge Melki, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

San Gimingiano Market - Italy by Serge Melki, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

San Gimingiano - Tuscany - Italy by Serge Melki, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Ponte Vecchio - Firenze - Italy by Serge Melki, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Cathedral in Sienna Italy - Notice the pigeon by Serge Melki, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Forum Gardens by Serge Melki, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Augustus Palace by Serge Melki, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

The Tower from top of Duomo by Serge Melki, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

San Lorenzo Church by Serge Melki, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Plaza Genoa by Serge Melki, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

St. Gimingiano - Gate by Serge Melki, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow thanks for all the pics :cheers2:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Castel San Pietro Terme , Italy*


Castel in t'la nàiva por Marco [DP], en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*San Gimignano , Italy*


San Gimignano por Fanny et Anthony (NonSenZ), en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Napoli , Italy*


Bella Napoli por briethe, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Milan , Italy*


42-17855914 por cronacacity_photo, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Milan , Italy*


42-17855319 por cronacacity_photo, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Rome , Italy*


20120427_IMG_Canon EOS 7D.jpg por abustelodiaz, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Rome , Italy*


Roma dal 26-12-2012 al 30-12-2012 por Francesco Netto, en Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

La Calabre (Italie) by calabrese, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Paysage de la Calabre (Italie) by calabrese, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Habitations perchées sur les montagnes (Calabre) by calabrese, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Montagnes de la Calabre (Italie) by calabrese, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Village perché en Calabre (Italie) by calabrese, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Paysage calabrais (Italie) by calabrese, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Entre les nuages et le soleil (Calabre, Italie) by calabrese, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Sud de l'Italie : mer et montagnes by calabrese, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Entrée sur la Côte Amalfitaine (Italie) by calabrese, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Hôtel à Gragnano (Italie) by calabrese, on Flickr


----------



## Jack45 (Aug 6, 2011)

Parra 1 said:


> Sud de l'Italie : mer et montagnes by calabrese, on Flickr


Salerno :cheers:


----------



## tiagopf (Nov 21, 2012)

:applause:
Belle immagini!

Grazie mille per tutte queste bellissime foto.
Io sono brasiliano, mia famiglia è venuta d'Italia molti, molti anni fa. Io amo vostri paese ed sono contento per potere conoscere piú su italia attraverso questo _thread_.

*Scusi per qualche errori, io non parlo italiano da alcuno tempo.


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

wow


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Sunset over Manarola, Italy by Joel Bedford, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Torregaveta Italy - Stop and moving by andrea.buonocore, on Flickr


Untitled by Anne and Ray, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Sorrento, Italy by Anne and Ray, on Flickr


Castellamare del Golfo, Sicilia, febbraio 2013 084 by tango-, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Bologna - Piazza Maggiore by Massimo Battesini, on Flickr


Bologna - Panorama sui tetti e Basilica di San Luca by Massimo Battesini, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Sentiero degli Dei 2013 (19) by Gaetano Astarita, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*The Great Colloseum*


The Colosseum by mcmillant75, on Flickr



The Colosseum by mcmillant75, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

The Colosseum by mcmillant75, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

The Colosseum by mcmillant75, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

The Colosseum by mcmillant75, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

The Colosseum by mcmillant75, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Italian lake series*

Lake Garda, Northern Italy


Sharing the water on Lago di Garda by B℮n, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Lake Garda, Northern Italy


Abendsport am Gardasee by HerrWick, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Iseo Lake, Lombardy, Italy


Little Yellow Boat by PhilFree., on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Verbano lake (Lago Maggiore), Verbano-Cusio-Ossola, Piedmont, Italy


blu by sun sand & sea, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Verbano lake (Lago Maggiore), Verbano-Cusio-Ossola, Piedmont, Italy


Lago Maggiore by Paco CT, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Fisherman on Lake Maggiore, Cannobio town, Piedmont, Italy


Pescatore #4 by sun sand & sea, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Garda lake, Verona, Italy


Garda by Steve Barowik, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Lazise, Province of Verona, Italy


Evening Ferry Lands at Lazise by Steve Barowik, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Arona town on Lake Maggiore, province of Novara, Italy


Arona by giacomo.guella, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Lenno commune on Lake Como, Province of Como, Lombardy, Italy



Lenno by cranjam, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Lesa comune, Province of Novara, Piedmont, Italy


Panorama Lesa by giacomo.guella, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Stresa comune on Lake Maggiore, Piedmont, Northern Italy


Stresa by night by giacomo.guella, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Bellagio, Lake Como, Province of Como, Lombardy, Italy


Bellagio, Lake Como by jimbo0307, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Lago di Tenno lake at Tenno, Trentino, Italy


Lake Laggo di Tenno by jimbo0307, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Sirmione comune on Lake Garda, Verona, Italy


Sirmione, Lake Garda by jimbo0307, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Varenna comune on Lake Como, Province of Lecco, Lombardy, Italy


Varenna, Italy by Life on Manual, on Flickr

To be continued...


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Italian lake series (continued)

Lake Como, Province of Lecco, Lombardy, Italy


Untitled by Sun Wukong 9, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Gargnano comune on Garde lake, province of Brescia, Lombardy, Italy


Gargnano ed il Baldo by Enzo...da Napoli al Garda, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Ghirla lake, Varese, Lombardy, Italy


Il lago gelato by renagrisa, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Menaggio comune on Lake Como, Province of Lecco, Lombardy, Italy


Menaggio at Dawn by Matt Cattell, Wedding Countdown has begun!, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Coghinas lake, province of Sassari, Sardinia, Italy


Lago del Coghinas by AWD Alessandro Vecchi, on Flickr


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

beautiful :applause:


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

"La Bella Italia - The Most Beautiful Place on Earth" 

I don't think any person of reasonably high intelligence and culture is going to argue with that statement!

Thanks for the great photos!


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

Forza Italia! Che l'America è nostra.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

please post more pics of the lakes region and towns. :drool:


----------



## Emily_lee (Sep 17, 2015)

Stately city


----------



## DammianBB (Sep 21, 2010)

Iseo,


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Capri, Campania*









Source


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Vesuvio *in summer fog - photo was takem from hotel Marad, Torre del Greco (Campania) in July 2010









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Genova, Liguria*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Otranto, Puglia*










by Fabrizio Arati


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Desenzano del Garda, Lombardia*










by Claudiu Joaca-Bine


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Roma, Lazio*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Torino, Piemonte*









by *SimoneLeo*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Sant'Agnello, Campania*










by *MorBCN*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Island Elba, Toscana*










by *Opheliepic*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Siena, Toscana*










by *LeBrvn*


----------

